
Ask HN: Heads up when patenting software product? - max_
I have a software product I want to patent. Any of you have any advice you could give me?
======
sharemywin
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alice_Corp._v._CLS_Bank_Intern...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alice_Corp._v._CLS_Bank_International)

------
kasbah
Don't!

[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/software-
patents.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/software-patents.html)

